# Sorry we missed You....



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Arrggghhhhh!!

Just got back to find a card in the door from TNT, saying "sorry we missed you" and that my delivery from La Spaziale UK would now be re-delivered on Monday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may be able to collect from the depot - call the number on the card









Good luck!


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not that Lucky Glenn - instead of the parcel being at my local depot about 10 miles away in Ipswich, this apparently came from the depot in Thetford, which is about 45 miles away.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's terrible. Hopefully they find you at home on Monday.


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

That's something to look forward to at least.

Mind you, the Grinder I ordered at the same time (different place though) hasn't arrived either, so I couldn't have used the new machine anyway, but it would have been nice to have a play with it over the weekend.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't forget to post pics when your new machine & grinder arrive


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Doh! How frustrating. As Sandy says, remember to post some pictures.


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Well this morning in the post I got my invoice for the machine, together with 2 vouchers for Barista Training days with Pumphreys. As much as I'd like to attend, travelling 300 miles up to Newcastle (Blaydon) is not really a viable option for me, so............

........I have 2 vouchers to give away!

Available to first person/people to claim them on this thread, as I think that's fairer than first person to send a pm.

The details of the Brista training days at Pumphreys are here : http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk/products/training/

Peter


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Stuart and his team at Pumphrey's are good people too so I'm sure those that attend will learn a lot


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd love one of them, Peter. Close to home for me!


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> I'd love one of them, Peter. Close to home for me!


Done!

Pm me your address and I'll get it in the post Monday morning.

Peter


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Many thanks. Greatly appreciated - a superb pre Christmas present.

PM on its way - please let me know if there are any problems with receipt


----------



## Scott-Westy (Dec 5, 2010)

I dont mean to be cheeky( as Ive just registered) but I work in Newcastle everyday so Pumphreys is local to me and a days training sounds fab - is there a voucher left going spare?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Scott-Westy said:


> I dont mean to be cheeky( as Ive just registered) but I work in Newcastle everyday so Pumphreys is local to me and a days training sounds fab - is there a voucher left going spare?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott


Indeed there is!

I almost threw it out today as it was unclaimed, so PM me your address and I'll get it on it's way!

Peter


----------



## Scott-Westy (Dec 5, 2010)

Pm'd ya

again a huge thanks!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I had intended to book into the course that they are running on 10 December, but decided that the way the weather is it would be better left until the dates are announced for the ones that they are running in the New Year. May see you there in that case, Scott?


----------



## Scott-Westy (Dec 5, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> I had intended to book into the course that they are running on 10 December, but decided that the way the weather is it would be better left until the dates are announced for the ones that they are running in the New Year. May see you there in that case, Scott?


you may well do fella - I will post up when Im going.


----------

